# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  maps in progress

## mathuwm

I have previously posted these images At EN world.
But
I was hoping to get some ideas and suggestions here.




http://<a href="http://img115.images...t43rq6.jpg</a>

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...SageTower3.jpg

For example how detailed should I get?
Is keeping it simple better?

I am using Adobe Illustrator to draw the maps
And Photoshop to tweak them

Any input at all would be appreciated

Thanks

----------


## pyrandon

Hi, mathuwm, & welcome to our insidious domain of cartographical obsession.  Nice to have you here!

I think your maps do a great job of conveying the lay of the land (well, of the dungeon & the tower, to be specific), so you need to change anything unless you are looking for uses other than, say, a GM map to direct your PCs.  (I'm assuming these are for an RPG, since you posted over at ENWorld)

Now, if you want to go the next step the sky is the limit.  You could do "pull out" maps of specific areas that have very realistic details, for example.  But I'd ask yourself why bother.  If you like doing that sort of thing, or if you would like it for your players' enjoyment, then do it.  But I see nothing wrong with what you have.  They're simple, direct, and useful.  I myself only put the mega time into my own maps when I want players to see something as I am imagining it, or when I feel like prettifying my maps (which, because I love maps, is usually  :Smile:  )

I hope this gave you some food for thought, & if you do revise I hope you will repost here so we can see & enjoy your progress!

Take care

----------


## RobA

Hi Mathuwm!

I'm with Don in assuming these are DM maps, and not player handout maps (as most player handouts do not have secret doors marked on them  :Razz:  )

They look great for that purpose.  So really, decide what the purpose of the map is, and go from there!  If you will get personal satisfaction from making a hyper-detailed map, then go that way!  If not, don't bother, as they are functional and clear.

-Rob A>

----------


## mathuwm

Thanks for the comments

I am also looking for advice on how to make maps look more professional   

Also does anyone know where or if there are any vector line art set of dungeon map symbols

Thanks 


here are
a few more maps



http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1574/minedm9.jpg

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/2...ve3copylm3.jpg


also is this a good way to post maps or should I be doing something else

thanks

----------


## RobA

> is this a good way to post maps or should I be doing something else


You can either upload them here (using the Manage Attachments button at the bottom of the post, ot the little paper clip button in the top toolbar) 

or if they are not too big, just hot-link then using the Insert Image button or the following code:



```
[IMG]http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1574/minedm9.jpg[/IMG]
```

But that doesn't work well for images larger than the screen...

-Rob A>

----------


## Robbie

Attaching them is the best way and the preferred way...sometimes those image hosting sites will delete images that haven't been used or managed over a certain time frame...or sometimes they'll just delete them for no reason.  By attaching them through the site, they stay with the site, thus making archived threads more a reality.  Plus a lot of those image hosts such as photobucket and imageshack are blocked by a lot of workplaces (mine) so people viewing the site from work wont' be able to see your maps.

----------


## mathuwm

attached images

----------


## mathuwm

A few more:







Hopefully this is an acceptable method of posting

Please let me know what you think.

----------


## pyrandon

That posting style is much better!  Hey, with which application did you create the 3-D perspective view?

----------


## RobA

Better method of attaching.

BTW - how did you make the curved tracks?
Attachment 1328

-Rob A>

----------


## mathuwm

thanks 

Adobe Illustrator has some basic 3d tools in it

----------


## mathuwm

Some hand drawn maps
Quick and dirty

----------


## mathuwm

A micro tutorial

----------


## pyrandon

Great "micro-tut", mathuwm.  This is obviously for Illustrator, right?

Hey, if you ever feel the inclination, I'd love you to post a bunch of Illustrator tutorials (either micro or full-blown)--I've been wanting to learn it for a long time, but have not yet taken the time.  I'll bet others would be just as grateful as I, too!  Just an idea.   :Smile: 

Take care,

----------


## mathuwm

Illustrator yes

and I could post a Tut if somebody had somthing they had questions on

thanks

----------


## RobA

Nice!  (Moved the art work  to a Drawing Elements Thread)

-Rob A>

----------


## mathuwm



----------


## ravells

I love the ruined castle walls. How did you do it?

Ravs

----------


## mathuwm

The ruined castle/keep was hand drawn on paper. I then took a digital picture of it (as I do not have a scanner at home). Next I edited the picture in Photoshop using lots of brightness/contrast adjustments, the un-sharp mask filter and a few color and texture layers.

This keep is located on one of the maps I posted before and so is the city.

I may also scan the original at work and get a high resolution picture to work with.
Which I think will turn out quite different.

----------


## jaerdaph

I really like the ruined keep map as well.

----------


## mathuwm

I am looking for ideas on what to do about the garden area in the dwarf hold that surrounds the water.

1.	I need to create a path that runs around the lake and connects the various areas around the hold
2.	There should be a trail of slime leading from the lake into the temple area
3.	I need to create an over grown orchard as well as dilapidated out buildings


Overall I am concerned with the style. Im sure I could draw it all by hand but I do not think that would go to well with the overall look of the dwarf hold

Any ideas or thoughts?

----------


## mathuwm

I am working on a hand drawn map i scaned and am cleaning up in PSCS2

----------


## The Cartographist

I like the fact that you included Bear Cave.  I did my first caving (spelunking) in a cave known as Bear Cave.

----------


## mathuwm

A quick Map of the Bear Cave (15 min)

and Some more work on the town of Nestor (just a Little)


This is a listing of some of the more important inhabitants of Nestor 


Sam Nestor (friends and family) Important NPC

The Party of the Blue Flame (currently the leaders of the community of Nestor*)

Lord Tobias Nestor (Sams Father) Fighter Level 15 Human (of the town of Nestor)
Beorn (uncle) Ranger Level 14 Human (wear Bear)  (Bear Cave)
Cyis Smige (head of the Thieves Guild and father of Nathan) Rouge Level 15 Half Elf
Gilhew StoneCrag    F2/C14 Dwarf (Owner of the forge in Nestor)
Treibren W15 Elf (Resident of the wizards tower of Nestor)
Sid Astog D15 Half Orc

Cohorts of the Party of the Blue Flame   (and residents of Nestor)

Chet Fulton: Human F level 8
Sest Davies: Half Orc Barb level 7
Ned Hobs: Human F/C level 4/4
Sam Gillus: Human F level 9
Tibit James: Halfling Fighter/rouge level 2/7


Friends of Sams

Nathan Smige: Rouge 8 half elf (son of Cyisfriend of Sam)

Not sure why the bear cave jpg did not work

----------


## pyrandon

Neat!  Thanks for the update.  Keep 'em coming!

----------


## mathuwm

This is a fortress located in the middle of a lake of lava 
I still have to work on the upper levels of the fort





Let me try this one again

----------


## mathuwm

This is a work in progress intended as a rest spot or a base camp for an extended underground campaign.

Here is my take on a Free city in the under dark

A dwarven strong hold set in/on a rich deposit of mithral surrounded by deep ravines

Many satellite communities are forming around the strong hold
A community of deep gnomes, mongrel men, and even some Pecks

----------


## mathuwm

a few updates to the map.
 still very much "in" progress

----------


## thebax2k

Nice looking map Mathuwm.  Your map is crisp and clearly defined.  I look forward to the finished version.  

For some odd reason, every time I try and look at your attachments, I keep getting a message that says they cannot be download because they contain errors.  I'm not sure if the error is on my end or the server end.

----------


## delgondahntelius

they didn't come up for me either

----------


## NeonKnight

Ditto on the error message here as well.

----------


## mathuwm

all the attachments

new ones
 old ones

which ones

----------


## Midgardsormr

The new ones, from posts 27 & 28.  IE won't display them, nor will Firefox, but I can download them and view them in Windows Picture Viewer.

----------


## mathuwm

maby i will try a new file type

GIF or Ping

----------


## StillCypher

On the other hand, I can see them just great in Safari -- and they're looking good! Nice and neat.

----------


## mathuwm

attachment test an of topic ping file
and an original scan of a hand drawn map this is a very early attempt and was later improved please see earlier posts for example

----------


## RobA

The test attachment works for me (firefox)

-Rob A>

----------


## thebax2k

I can view both attachments normally with no problems as well.  When you are finished with the dwarf city, try uploading it in the png format.

----------


## mathuwm

thats great

I will png it

----------


## mathuwm

A watch tower in the lower planes somewhere in Carceri
not sure how much i want to develop this

maybe others would want to contribute a layer


let me know what ya think

----------


## mathuwm

i cant post pics

what is up?

----------


## RobA

Checked your profile and don't see a problem.

Is the file too large?  I know that can error out...

-Rob A>

----------


## mathuwm

re sized it thanks

here is a map of the lands many of the previous creations reside in

i still have a lot of work to do on it

----------


## Doirche

Nice map. What prog did you use to make this? Sorry if you said it before, but I have not read the entire thread.  :Question:

----------


## mathuwm

photoshop

using a lot of feather and fill

----------


## Doirche

Great great map. Nice use of imagination and technique.

----------


## Sigurd

Re Fortress: Its gorgeous but do you think the it could function with just one stair 5' across?

Nice outline.

Sigurd

----------


## mathuwm

a small stairway would not limit the towers primary inhabitants
and would serve to limit would be attackers movement

----------


## mathuwm

some minor changes to the dwarf hold

----------


## pyrandon

Keep 'em comin', mathuwm, keep 'em comin'!   :Smile:

----------


## mathuwm

OK maybe this should be moved to  a new thread 

here is an updated surface map

i am wondering if i should keep the ocean map as is or change it to mach the style in which this map is developing or maybe i should work on developing the map style to match the ocean

----------


## mathuwm

Thought you might like to see what some of the rooms are at the Dwarf hold


this is very much a work in progress




1. The stream
A little ways down a narrow game trail the body of young man lays face down in the bed of a small stream. .The Man appears to have been washed down the stream in a sudden and violent flood.


2. Orc Raiding Party

Before any further investigation can be done a group of about 20 orcs approaches the site.   The Orcs are walking against the flow on either side of the stream.


3. The Gorge
Following the path of the flood upstream leads to a place where the stream cut a narrow gorge through a rock Shelf.  It is obvious that the flood originated from within the gorge. As evidenced by the damage to the dense scrub and moss that blankets the rocky floor of the deep and steeply walled gorge. The thick moss continues up the sides of the gorge and the stream meanders around the bottom.
a.	Bugbear cave
	6 Bugbears (Monster manual)

4. The dam (entrance to the dwarf community of grey hall)

The gorge appears to end at a damp shallow grotto. Most peculiarly however is the large door flung wide open and hanging off it hinges stranger yet is the stream issuing from the mouth of the door.
Water is flowing from a 10 wide 15 tall open door at the left side of the grotto. The sound of falling water can be heard coming from beyond the door

The wall was originally constructed so that it appeared to be a natural end to the canyon.  The thick wall actually consists of 2 curved walls (the inner wall is 5 feet shorter than the outer wall) with a 20 wide passage between the 2 outer walls.
There is a once secret door on the outer wall toward the north side of the canyon (now wide open with a stream pouring through it) and a firmly closed stone door on the inner wall near the south side of the canyon. A lever to open the inner door is located on top of the inner wall on the south end.
Only a few rotted posts remain of a once large wood platform and roof that had formerly spanned the 2 walls.

Underneath the wall is a concealed channel that at one point allowed the stream to flow freely under the wall it was designed to look like a natural underground stream coming issuing from inside the grotto.
After many years without any dwarves to maintain it the channel became clogged with debris and the inner wall dammed up causing part of the gorge to the north of the newly formed dam to fill with water.   Eventually the water spilled over the inner wall and filled the channel between the 2 walls. 
Then inevitably Water began to flow over the outer wall creating a waterfall at what appeared to be the end of the canyon.

By standing in the running water characters can peer into the doorway.
Looking through the opening you notice that 20 beyond the doorway there is another wall with a thin sheet of water running down it and onto the paved ground.  The water is flowing over a floor slippery with silt and algae and continues on out through the doorway and finally back to the stream bed as it was intended. Visible across the threshold there is another door on the inner wall on the opposite side of the canyon.  There does not seem to be any apparent way to open the door.


Legend lore or talking to the resurrected Sam can reveal the following INFO
	The secret door was opened in the outer wall by Sam Nestor an 4 level Rouge4 level Ranger (whose body was found earlier in the stream) causing the water to flood out of the space between the walls and sent the hapless Sam washing down the canyon too his untimely demise. 

	Years earlier Sam found a map that led him to the doorway.

At the end of the canyon opposite from the door there is a laden pack mule grazing on a patch of grass by the stream

The mule is Sam's. Ida (the mule) is quiet and docile and loves sugar cubes

Climbing the wall can be accomplished buy using a grappling hook or constructing a ladder from readily available saplings. Both walls are very slick with algae. 

The top of the inner wall is about 9 wide and level.  The top of the outer wall over hangs the base by a good 10.so the top of the wall is on average about 20 wide. The surfaces on top of each wall are covered in algae and the inner wall has 1-2 inches deep water running over the top of it
A lever can be seen sticking up out of the water on top of the inner wall at its southern end.

Pulling the lever will open the stone door in the inner wall this will effectively drain the gorge.  Draining will take from 10 to 20 minutes
 Any individual standing in-between the walls or by the outer door will be swept away by the massive amount of water coming out of the doors.



5. Gorge
a.	Hungry fish or dead fish
If the gorge is still flooded:
 4 giant pike 6 HD each Will attack any individual attempting to swim a successful attack indicates that the victim has been swallowed whole.  Attacks occur within 1-6 rounds upon entering the water.

If the Gorge is drained: 
When the water has finished draining from the north end of the gorge the stream bed reestablishes its meandering course. A shallow pool at the base of the north wall on the north side of the wall still remains after the flood was released; water still flows between the walls and into the stream bed to the south of the walls.  There is about 6 to 10 of mud and muck at the bottom of the gorge and 4 giant pike lie dying on the muddy ground at the bottom of the gorge.  

Movement is reduced to 5.  It will take 2 weeks for the mud to dry.

At the end of the slow and dirty trek through the mud the gorge ends at a lush green completely over grown mass of plant life. A paved path emerges from the muck and continues on through the vegetation.

The vale is completely overgrown save for the paved pathways that criss cross the vale. The vale is surrounded by steep cliff faces and there is a small lake in the in the middle and a large grove of fruit trees on the western side

There is little visibility through the dense vines, trees and shrubbery (visibility 5).

b.	Entrance to the Vail
There is a giant mutant pitcher plant Size L 8HD 10 vines 4HP each with sticky acidic sap 1d4 hp damage per round for 1d4 rounds
The plant will attempt to grab a victim and place it within the pitcher 
A victim placed within the plant will take 1d8 point of damage each round from digestive acids 

6. Lake Stocked with giant pike
6 giant pike 6 HD each Will attack any individual attempting to swim a successful attack indicates that the victim has been swallowed whole attacks occur within 1-6 rounds upon entering the water.

7. Vail Orchard apple cherry and pear trees
10 giant spiders 4 HD each (poison and web)
8.	East wall armory entrance
9.	Upper over look station
	a.	Arrow Slits
	b.	
	c.
	d.
10.	Armory: Crazy Dwarf Cleric 11th level split personality CE/LG
11.	Mess Hall
12	Kitchen
13	Pantry
14	barracks
	13 dwarf zombies locked in barracks a-g
15 	entrance to the Workshop
16.	Store front
17.	Final Assembly
18.	Black Smith & Weapon and armor smith
	This room has no less than three hearths each is heated by ever burning charcoal 
Each hearth has a bellows apparatus connected to it.  The room has a furnace for heating crucibles also heated by ever burning charcoal, and 3 anvils and several quench buckets.  Near each hearth or furnace there is a tool table and against the walls are tool racks
Resting in a quench bucket next to a magically heated forge are several nearly complete weapons 


Addition items of interest are 3 large barrels of crushed lime stone 2 large barrels of crushed glass a large bin of iron bar stock and a small crate of iron ingots.
19.	Copper, Silver and tin Smith
20.	Storage
21.	Receiving dock
22.	Jeweler
23	Gold Smith  		Smelter Crucible

24	Forge entrance
25.	Warehouse and loading dock
26.	Smelter Bloomery 
	Fire elemental
Bellows
Limestone
Charcoal
27. Crucible Ovens for alloy forging (Steel Etc)
	Charcoal
Limestone
Glass beads
Stone crucibles
Iron tongs
Heavy hide glove and aprons

28.	Storage room
For molds and iron ingots
20 Barrels of fine dried Clay
5 Barrels of graphite powder


29	Office Records
30	a-e 	raw ore storage bins
		4 rust monsters 
	f.	track transfer and cart maintenance
	g.	Track leading down to mine
		Collapsed tunnel

31.	Entrance to the west guard post
32.	Guard Room
33.	Dining Hall/Kitchen
34.	Lounge
	a. Barracks
	b. Barracks
	c. Barracks
	d. Barracks
	e. Barracks
	f. Barracks
	g. Privy
35.	Armory
	Tunnels leading to small rooms with arrow slits overlooking the gorge
36.	Entrance to the Portal Room and the purification Chamber
37.	 Ante room 
38.	Portal room
39.	Purification Chamber

40.	Entrance to the Dwarf warrens
	The warrens have 6 high ceilings  
41.	Lounge
42.	living quarters
43.	living quarters
44.	privy
45.	dinning hall
46.	living quarters
47.	living quarters
48.	kitchen
49.	living quarters
50.	library
51.	living quarters
52.	living quarters
53.	living quarters
54.	living quarters
55.	living quarters
56.	living quarters
57.	pantry
58.	freezer
59.	guard room
60.	long hall
61.	Guard room
	2 Stone golems
62.	Trap
63.	Guard Room
	4 Whites
64.	Reception Room
65.	Vampire Office
a.	Receptionists Bedroom
b.	Thralls bedroom
c.	Thralls bedroom
d.	Vamps Bedroom with secret door leading to area 59
66.	Storage
67.	Feeding Chamber
68.	Prison Cell
69.	Prison Cell
70.	Vampire Tomb
71.	Temple Entrance 
72.	Atrium
73.	Temple
Old Black Dragon sitting on its treasure horde

74.	Temple Treasury



too much info?

----------


## Redrobes

Probably not enough if you were playing  :Wink: 

But what you can do is put it into a text file and attach it for those people who want to look at it. The Manage Attachments has a 2MB limit for text files or 8Mb for PDF's. (Personally I don't like pdfs but im probably weird in that respect).

----------


## mathuwm

> Probably not enough if you were playing 
> 
> But what you can do is put it into a text file and attach it for those people who want to look at it. The Manage Attachments has a 2MB limit for text files or 8Mb for PDF's. (Personally I don't like pdfs but im probably weird in that respect).




I took most of the good bits out


good advice
thanks

----------


## mathuwm

updated Dwarf Hold

I think I need to get rid of the square shape behind the main map

what say ye all
uploaded a pdf as well for a anyone  wanting a closer look

----------


## ravells

I guess it depends on the look that you're going for. As it stands the images look like they've been cut out and stuck on the scroll. Another way of approaching it might be segue the outlines of the images onto the scroll and use a multiply type layer style so the texture of the scrolls shows through - that way the images would look like they've been drawn on the scroll itself. By the way, I really like the shape of the scroll - how did you make it?

----------


## torstan

The scroll is very cool. It needs some shadows in the curls though otherwise there is an inconsistency between those and the drop shadows on the white behind.

----------


## mathuwm

cant take any credit for the scroll--stock art

if you think it is bad form to use it let me know

i was in a hurry


here are some tutorials on how to make a similar scroll or poster

http://www.rnel.net/tutorial/Photoshop/7088
http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut024.htm

this is how i would start the process

Draw masking layers in illustrator
import into photo shop and separate all the colors into masking layers

see atached pic

----------


## ravells

I'm a big fan of stockart, because I'm very lazy!, but thanks for the tutorial!

----------


## mathuwm

so this is as far as i got befor i got bored

A.D.D and all

----------


## mathuwm

a view of the formerly hidden entrance to the dwarf  hold

Drawn with ballpoint pen highlighter and sharpies (huh wonder where i was when i drew this)

----------


## mathuwm

anyone have a good Name for this Outpost?

I  am having a hard time coming up with one

Preferably Something Dwarvish

----------


## delgondahntelius

Anvilfold Anvilfeld or Anvilhold

Anghkar Dhurn (Ang Car Durn)

that's my suggestion  :Smile:

----------


## mathuwm

thanks Anghkar Dhurn is great




The gorge appears to end at a damp shallow grotto. Most peculiarly however is the large door flung wide open and hanging off it hinges stranger yet is the stream issuing from the mouth of the door.

The wall was originally constructed so that it appeared to be a natural end to the canyon.  The thick wall actually consists of 2 curved walls (the inner wall is 5 feet shorter than the outer wall) with a 20 wide passage between the 2 outer walls.
There is a once secret door on the outer wall toward the north side of the canyon (now wide open with a stream pouring through it) and a firmly closed stone door on the inner wall near the south side of the canyon. A lever to open the inner door is located on top of the inner wall on the south end.
Only a few rotted posts remain of a once large wood platform and roof that had formerly spanned the 2 walls.

Underneath the wall is a concealed channel that at one point allowed the stream to flow freely under the wall it was designed to look like a natural underground stream issuing from the wall of the grotto.
After many years without any dwarves to maintain it the channel became clogged with debris and the inner wall dammed up causing part of the gorge to the north of the newly formed dam to fill with water.   Eventually the water spilled over the inner wall and filled the channel between the 2 walls. 
Then inevitably Water began to flow over the outer wall creating a waterfall at what appeared to be the end of the canyon.

By standing in the running water characters can peer into the doorway.
Looking through the opening you notice that 20 beyond the doorway there is another wall with a thin sheet of water running down it and onto the paved ground.  The water is flowing over a floor slippery with silt and algae and continues on out through the doorway and finally back to the stream bed as it was intended. Visible across the threshold there is another door on the inner wall on the opposite side of the canyon.  There does not seem to be any apparent way to open the door.


Pulling the lever will open the stone door in the inner wall this will effectively drain the gorge.  Draining will take from 10 to 20 minutes
 Any individual standing in-between the walls or by the outer door will be swept away by the massive amount of water coming out of the doors.

see illustration

----------


## mathuwm

Well i think I'm done with this one

unless anyone has any suggestions

thanks

----------


## mathuwm

ya know i think i need to go back add a scale reference to most of my maps
hopefully i have not omitted anything else as important

----------


## delgondahntelius

yep .... I'd say scale is pretty important when it comes to mapping  :Very Happy:  but unfortuntely ... it is sooo easy to forget .... I forget to do that all the time

----------


## mathuwm

just playing with some patterns

looks a little too busy 

i think however it was a good experiment

----------


## Turgenev

I like the look. Nice map with or without the patterns.  :Wink:  I did find the outdoors patterns at bit confusing at first. Is that suppose to be trees? I like the mountain rock pattern and the building patterns were nice as well. Great stuff.

----------


## mathuwm

> I like the look. Nice map with or without the patterns.  I did find the outdoors patterns at bit confusing at first. Is that suppose to be trees? I like the mountain rock pattern and the building patterns were nice as well. Great stuff.


glad you like it 

the patterns are available i believe on the usgs website the link is in a different thread somewhere

but here it is again

http://pubs.usgs.gov/tm/2006/11A02/

----------


## Turgenev

Cool. Thanks for the link to the patterns. Going out of your way to post the link gets Rep from me. Thanks again.

Edit to Add: Do you mind if I use your map in my personal AD&D game? If my players ever make it to the nearby hills/mountains.  :Wink:

----------


## mathuwm

no problem 

feel free to use it in your game

let me know how it works out for you

----------


## Turgenev

Cool. Thanks. It might be a while before my players make it to any Mountains. They're currently doing a dungeon/Forest adventure. But anything is possible. It's such a cool map that I might have to create a Mountain based adventure so I can use it.  :Wink:

----------


## mathuwm

New work in progress (posted so I will have to work on it)



The Clock Werks...  manufacturing quality Clockwork men and machines
For at least ten years maybe longer.

Strange that know one knows where it came from and who runs it

And no one can recall anyone ever having been inside

But things they have for sale at the market........ WOW!

----------


## mathuwm

a barrow mound  crypt

----------


## Redrobes

Havent been following your thread but now that I have caught up theres some really good things going on here. Grimace whilst I bonk thee with my staff of repping...

----------


## mathuwm

thanks

unfortunately i haven't had much time to map lately

----------


## mathuwm

original drawing scan

----------


## Turgenev

That's a very nice looking barrow mound crypt. Consider yourself repped.

----------


## mathuwm

found a concept sketch of a map i posted a while back

anyone else sketch a map out befor rendering it with DTP software

----------


## ProfGremlin

> anyone else sketch a map out befor rendering it with DTP software


I'm working on one actually for my next map.  I took a rubbing of some cracks in the garage floor, scanned it and cleaned it up in Gimp.  From there I printed it out so I could have a nice clean land outline to work with.  I figured if I had a clear idea of where I wanted the various features to be placed the map would look more cohesive and make better sense.

----------


## mathuwm

better scan of prev post

----------


## mathuwm

[ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Another part of the dwarf hold as well as an Abolith city in progress
I am still in the sketch and development stages

----------


## mearrin69

An Aboleth city? Awesome. Have some rep for that...even though it's in the early stages. I loves me some evil masterminds. Just bought an Aboleth Sorcerer mini. Looking to use it in a game someday soon.
M

----------


## mathuwm

[ATTACH]29524[/ATTACH

Updated the map a bit

what I envision is that the Structure(s) are secreted into these bubble like edifices, then solidified and filled with air. they would then enter and exit through a tunnel below the Building that would function similarly to how a diving bell would work.

Obviously I have a lot of work left to do

but hopefully it is starting to work itself out

----------

